# Battery life



## Nncrash (Aug 15, 2012)

Hello, please tell me how to increase the duration battery life. My steps cpu min 300 mhz max 600mhz + profile screen off min and max 300mhz.This tweeks build.prop using :

```
<br />
ro.ril.disable.power.collapse=0<br />
pm.sleep_mode=1<br />
debug.performance.tuning=1<br />
debug.composition.type=hw<br />
debug.sf.hw=1<br />
persist.android.strictmode=0<br />
persist.sys.use_dithering=1<br />
persist.sys.ui.hw=true<br />
persist.sys.purgeable_assets=1<br />
ro.com.google.networklocation=0<br />
ro.kernel.android.checkjni=0<br />
ro.config.nocheckin=1<br />
ro.vold.umsdirtyratio=20<br />
dalvik.vm.checkjni=false<br />
dalvik.vm.execution-mode=int:jit<br />
video.accelerate.hw=1<br />
windowsmgr.max_events_per_sec=240<br />
profiler.force_disable_err_rpt=1<br />
profiler.force_disable_ulog=1<br />
persist.cust.tel.eons=1<br />
```









And my best result 2.5 hour display on. (moon reader,apex laucher and power amp using on these time)
Tell me what more tweeks gpu or others init.d,build.prop etc. for better battery life.Thanks

ps. rom cm9


----------

